# Link to article on us



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think the article itself is that great out of all the info she left here with. But hey, it's free publicity. We've already gotten orders before noon. 

http://journalstar.com/news/state-and-regional/nebraska/article_73a22746-bbc4-5ceb-87c3-24fc02f9216c.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it is a very nice article and you have a beautiful family...
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Kathie, what a great article! Your whole family looks wonderful.....congratulations!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats Kathy!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

That was great Kathy!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Kathy, actually that article was great. You know how much information is missing, but people reading it see that you have an amazing family and a product that people are loving. That's enough to make them want to try it! Way to go!
PJ


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! Good article.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That was a great article! Good for you!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

What a great story and family!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you all! The response has been fantastic.....3 new stores and loads of orders. I better get busy as I was nearly done getting inventory up for the market and now I have some shortages.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How wonderful for you!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW! That is great! It must be nice having a sales boost during a slower time of year.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is great!


----------

